# The small video window in the top right of the screen is missing



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I was using the remote to make a season pass and the small video window went missing, it only works when I use the tv guide, but at the main menu the discovery bar takes up the full top screen. 
how do I fix this?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

My TiVo locked up and I had to reboot it


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

To toggle the video preview window on and off, you just need to hit the SLOW button.


----------



## Pawpaw Joe (8 mo ago)

tootal2 said:


> I was using the remote to make a season pass and the small video window went missing, it only works when I use the tv guide, but at the main menu the discovery bar takes up the full top screen.
> how do I fix this?


While on the screen you want to see the preview on, press the playback slow button. It is directly below the play and pause buttons.


----------

